# M3 Mirrors



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM getting M3 side skirts and I am considering getting the mirrors too....

But I need opinions from everyone esp. people who have them.. Erubuni has the automatic and manual for our cars.

OPINIONS PLEASE>>>>>>>>


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I like em, i'm going to get em. too bad i got the luxary of power mirrors and i have too pay more. I'm getting the ones with the turn signal. but i want a amber turn signal exactly like the benzes. not that blue or indiglo ones apc have. does anybody have a pic of the m3 skirts on our cars? or do i have too look a m3 to see what i am getting? my father has m3 mirrors on his s10. thy look hot just too bad he's to cheap to paint them black and clear coat them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Heres the link....Im just going with the base black with led...BUT should I go power or manual????


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah thats what i'm going to get the regular paintable black with the led turn signals. i just want amber turn signals and i am willing to take them apart to turn the turn signals amber. if you move your mirrors alot get power if you already got power. but if you rarely ever move them save some dough and get manual. I need power because i change seating positions almost every day, and my short mom drive my car so i need to be able to adjust them easily


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow when I think about it I know I hardly ever change my mirrors cuz no one but me drives the car...but I cant help but feel like I should go power just in case

Uknow wut for that price I can get a wing so I think Ill just go manual...

Hey but ahy are U so det set on amber lights and do U know wut color bulbs these will have???

And also no one has the M3 sides yet so I think Ill be the first


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nah somebody already beat u to it. i got a picture of a black sentra with m3 mirrors with the led, 18's and gunmetal altezzas. because i don't wan't police to harass me about the color of my lights and the blue/indiglo look too much of a "light mod" to me. (as in neon underbody kit, the neon muffler tips, lighted squirters, lighted innertube caps,ect) the amber turn signals would make it look like the look i'm going for for my car. (a rerelease of the b14's that has the "cool car styling" i.e new altima, 300m gs300 with a little bit of import tuner attitude to it basically make it look like a stylish 2003 model car)


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i am with you on this one superfro...i want the amber turn signal on the M3's...what is the difference in price between the manual and the power?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

hey im the guy with a black sentra with m3 mirrors with the led, 18's and gunmetal altezzas. Whatever you do dont get them from erebuni. (if you have a sentra)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah clayk16 I knew it was a name with a C that had posted athread B4 about M3 mirrors-but I couldnt remember...

Now Y not from Erubuni and who else makes them for us???

OH and I gotta get a pic of your M3 sides---POST them up ASAP!!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yo clayk16 im interested in the pics also. And whats wrong with erubni, I thought they were a good company to work with.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey seriously clayk if you're out there I need to know why I shouldnt get these mirrors....

Its between these mirrors or a new wing--I have to decide on one or the other...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i want to see the m3 skirts too. hey clay is your sentra lowered too? I kind of trying deciding between 17s or 18s. but i want to know the cons besides of performance loss. (this sentra is either going to get a 5 speed and a turbo or get the fuck out of my hands so that isn't going to matter much)


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

http://www.b14nissan.org/CarPics/Clay/1.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/clayk_14/mycar.html

Theres some shots of my mirrors. The problem isnt with erebuni its the mirrors. They are made to fit a 200sx. This may seem like no big deal but a 200sx door is bigger than a sentra door. To get the mirrors to sit like mene do now plan on doing some cutting and bending of the stock mirror mount.
As far as 18's are concerned they look great but its a big power loss if your running a stock engine like me. They look good and fit nice. My car is lowered 2 inches so you can see how it would look.
The ride sucks w/ 35 series tires and lowered but oh well.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I luv how those mirrors look but I dont want the body shop to throw on even more charges for trying to get this to fit ...

I dont know how much trouble the kit is gonna be that they have to put on so I think the M3s are going to have to wait...

DAMN Y cant they just do things right!!! A SENTRA IS A SENTRA----A 200sx IS A 200 sx!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH and clayk how about those M3 sides I dont see them on your pics and did U use the same mesh for your bumper that U did for your grill and if so where did U get it????


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

sorry bud never had m3 sides


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh I could've sworn I read that U had the M3 sides......

SO YES I WILL BE THE FIRST>>>>> YES-YES-YES.......lol

Alright seriously thanks for the info clayk--U saved me sum serious trouble that I probably already have coming with this kit--
and I didnt need more of from these M3 mirrors

Im not sure if that really made sense.....


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

i think every body thought you meant m3 mirrors at least i did


----------

